# Ambient interior lighting



## Submerge (Sep 7, 2002)

Hi guys, I've read that one of the standard features are led ambient lighting. Do they just mean those dim led roof mounted lights? Or are there strips of light inside found on gti and other Audi cars? Anyone have nighttime pics of the interior? 

I know the B&O speakers have a strip of light on them. How about base sound systems? Do they also come with that strip of light?


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

There are [adjustable intensity] LED footwell lights.


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Foot wells, under the door storage pockets, under the center council (like a strip) and if you go B&O it's around the front door speaker grills


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Submerge (Sep 7, 2002)

Oh wow! I wasn't expecting so many locations! Can't wait to see one at night.


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

This picture shows it off nicely:

http://images.car.bauercdn.com/pagefiles/9449/10audi_tt.jpg


----------

